# Chacoa?



## Milliscent (20 September 2011)

Does anybody know of any progeny from the Stallion Chacoa? I am in the process of buying and have spied 4 fillies (I am a sucker for very pretty faces) and they all happen to be by this stallion! Any details on performance, temperament, correctness and soundness would be most appreciated! Thanks


----------



## BallyshanHorses (20 September 2011)

We have a two year old filly here by him.Brave as a lion and is a fantastic escape artist and will jump any fence if she is determined enough.He tends to get them very blood and athletic.They can look very TB in type and their movement from what I have seen is very good.He is getting a lot of eventers more than jumpers.Temp wise ours is very sweet but can have her moments but nothing too bad.


----------



## Milliscent (20 September 2011)

Thanks Ballyshan

I am aiming for eventing anyway (I'm an amateur anyway so wouldn't be doing anything more than 1.10m) and more a fan of TB than WB, maybe why I have looked at 4 mares that pretty much all look the same! Can deal with sharpness just not out and out craziness!


----------



## JuliaFSH (21 September 2011)

Bill Levett has a nice youngster by him. Cant remember it's name right now but if you look up Bill you'll find it. Chacoa has popped up on my radar too...


----------



## sw123 (21 September 2011)

If you look up Cavoa on you tube he is a nice Chacoa baby - very smart type! (he's also for sale!!). I like them seem to move and jump well.


----------



## Milliscent (28 September 2011)

Thanks for the info, I cant believe how all the chacoa babies look so alike! Cavoa is a beautiful child, whoever buys him will be very lucky!


----------

